# شرح تفصيلي عن وحدة الاشتعال في التدفئة المركزية Burnerالحراق



## هيام سعيد (29 مارس 2007)

الاخوه الزملاء وفقكم الله بعملكم اردت ان ارفد هذا المنتدى الهام بمجموعة من المقالات حول التدفئه المركزيه بكافة انواعها و سوف نقوم بتوزيع المقالات حسب الاختصاص على المهندسين كل حسب اختصاصه التابعين لنا و سوف نبدا مع مكتب الخبرة للتدفئه و التبريد السيد هشام جربوع مشكورا​بكل ما يتعلق بوحدة الاشتعال الرئيسيه بنظام التدفئه بالمشعات الحراريه و الفلكونات و التدفئه الارضيه 

المكونات الرئيسيه للحراق Burner
1 توربين هواء Fan يعمل كهربائيا و بسرعات تتناسب مع حجم الهواء المراد متصل ببوق ينقل الهواء الى حجرة الاحتراق و يتصل به ميكانيكيا محور ناقل حركه من النوع المرن الى مضخة الوقود و يكون مسؤول عن دورانها 
الهدف الاساسي منه خلق دوامه هوائيه داخل حجرة الاحتراق تقوم بطرد كافة الغازات الموجوده اولا ثم خلخلت الضغوط الموجودة لتسمخ بخروج نواتج الاحتراق عبر المدخنه دون اعاقه
ثانيا الامتزاج مع الوقود و انشاء غيمه من البخار المتشكل من الهواء و الديزل
2 مضخة للوقود Pump تتالف من حلازونات مسرعه للوقود تمتص الوقود من الخزان و تضغطه الى البخاخ 
3 Solenoid مسؤل عن تسكير و فتح الوقود يعمل كهربائيا
4 مولد شراره وهو ترنس يقوم برفع التيار من 220 فولت ل 18000 فولت فيشكل عبراسياخ من الفولاذ شرارة اشبه بقوس البرق المتشكل من التقاء شحنة سالبه و شحنه موجبة 
5البخاخ Poiler مسؤل عن نثر الوقود الى رذاذ و هو بمقاطع مختلفة تحدد الحمل الحراري المراد 
6 Photocel الخلية الضوئيه التي تعمل عندما تتعرض للضوء و تكون مسؤولة عن فصل مولد الشرارة عن العمل بعد الاحتراق بنتيجة تحسسها للوهج 
7 كنترول التحكم و هو الذي يقوم بتوزيع المهام لكل عنصر بشكل منفرد 
الان عندما نعطي الامر بالتشغيل يعمل التوربين و يشكل تيار هوائي لمدة 3 دقائق يطرد كافة الغازات وتعمل معه مولد الشراره يقوم الفالف بالعمل يتدفق الوقود بظغط عالي يمتزج بالهواء ويتحول الى بخار و يتم الاشتعال اي خطا بمراحل التشغيل يفصل الحراق عن االعمل Rest
, و شكرا لكم و للمهندسه هيام و الى اللقاء بمعلومات جديده هشام جربوع الخبره ل


----------



## هيام سعيد (29 مارس 2007)

نلفت عنايتكم الخاصة باننا سنقوم بارسال موضوع مفصل و مرفق بصور توضيحيه موسعة في كل ما يتعلق ل التدفئه المركزيه الدارة المغلقه عن طريق مرجل و نواقل مياه و مشعات او فلكونات او تدفئه ارضيه بمواضيع لاحقة و مفصله الخبره للتدفئه و التبريد هشام جربوع


----------



## المتكامل (29 مارس 2007)

اريد ان اسئل الاخ هشام هل نفذة مشاريع تدفئة ارضية واين بالضبط نفذتها وهل تملك عنها دراسة من حيث التصميم والحسابات كافة واظن انه عرف ما اريد!


----------



## SEDDAHMED (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
في حالة وجود خلل في عملية الاشتغال اي لم تتم , La Photocellule توقف مولد الشرارة وما يوقف الحراق Le Bruleur ارجوا التوضيح 
تحياتي اخي الكرم


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (29 مارس 2007)

هيام سعيد قال:


> نلفت عنايتكم الخاصة باننا سنقوم بارسال موضوع مفصل و مرفق بصور توضيحيه موسعة في كل ما يتعلق ل التدفئه المركزيه الدارة المغلقه عن طريق مرجل و نواقل مياه و مشعات او فلكونات او تدفئه ارضيه بمواضيع لاحقة و مفصله الخبره للتدفئه و التبريد هشام جربوع




اهلا وسهلا فيكم بالمنتدي ..... وبانتظار الموضوع


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (29 مارس 2007)

هيام سعيد قال:


> نلفت عنايتكم الخاصة باننا سنقوم بارسال موضوع مفصل و مرفق بصور توضيحيه موسعة في كل ما يتعلق ل التدفئه المركزيه الدارة المغلقه عن طريق مرجل و نواقل مياه و مشعات او فلكونات او تدفئه ارضيه بمواضيع لاحقة و مفصله الخبره للتدفئه و التبريد هشام جربوع




اهلا وسهلا فيكم بالمنتدي ..... وبانتظار الموضوع


----------



## هيام سعيد (30 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخ المتكامل لقد نفذ مكتبنا الكثير من المشاريع خاصة التدفئه الارضيه في سورية السويداء حيث تتميز هذه المحافظة بشدة البرودة شتاءا ولقد ائيت جدارة جيدة في التدفئه و لكن هنالك الكثير من المحاذير على كل نحن نملك الخبرة الواسعة من حيث الدراسة الكاملة مخططات و تنفيذ و صيانة


----------



## هيام سعيد (30 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخ Seddahmed الفوتوسل يعمل عندما يكتمل الاحتراق و يكون الاشتعال مكتملا مئه بالمائه اي احتراق الكربون كاملا و لا يوجد اي دخان اسود تعطي الفوتوسل امر لترنس الشراره بالتوقف و متابعة العمل و لكن اذا تاخرت مدة دقيقاتان تعطي امر بالتوقف ويعني اشتعال خاطيء Rest , غير صحيح النار تحتاج لعيار هواء او ديزل اذا هناك خطا بالاحتراق


----------



## المتكامل (30 مارس 2007)

اختي الكريمة الاخت هيام هل يمكن ان اعرف اسم مكتبكم بالسويداء


----------



## SEDDAHMED (30 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على الرد السريع والتوضيح ,الفتوسل توقف الحر اق ما ان تغيب او تنطفئ النار لسبب أو لاخر . وأرجو التصويب ان كنت مخطئا 
وأود لو يحمل الموضوع المفصل نبدة عن الاحتراق التام وغير التام وشكرا مسبقا 
تحياتي أخي الكريم


----------



## هيام سعيد (31 مارس 2007)

المتكامل نحن مكتبنا في مدينة دمشق ولكن يرتبط بنا مجموعة من المكاتب في المحافظات للاشراف و تنفيذ كافة اعمالنا و منها مكتب الخبره للتدفئه و التبريد هشام جربو ع محافظة السويداء اشكر اهتمامك واذا كانت لديك اي استفسارات او اي اعمال فيمكنك الاتتصال بنا مباشرة و سيتم تحويلك للجهة المختصة و شكرا


----------



## هيام سعيد (31 مارس 2007)

مساء الخير الزميل Sedd اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع هام جدا وسوف نفرد له بحثا خاصا ولكن لا مانع من نبذة صغيرة الاحتراق التام هو الحالة التي يتم فيها حرق كافة مكونات الديزل انت تعلم ان الديزل يتالف من مجموعة متعددة من المكونات و و لكي نحصل على احتراق تام يجب ان تكون نسبة الهواء و الوقود متكافئة ولكي نحصل على هذه النتيجة يجب ان تكون ضغط المضخة 10 بار مع فالة 1.5 مع هواء بنسبة الثلثين و عندها يكون لون الشعلة اورونج فاتح مفرغه من الوسط وغرفة الحراق صافية من الكربون لون نواتج الاحتراق في مخرج المدخنة لونه ابيض او شفاف و شكرا


----------



## SEDDAHMED (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هدا الرد السريع الدي ينم عن الاهتمام الكبير
1 - بالنسبة لمضخة الديازل fuel هناك عدة انواع وليس بالضرورة 12 بار 
2 - حسب معلوماتي هناك مثال smok test للتعرف على الاحتراق وليس تماما بالعين المجردة التي لاتعطين النجة 100%
3 -أود لو يتضمن بحثكم الحراق بالغاز لانه نحن في الجزائر قد من الله علينا بهده الثروة والحمد لله
تحياتي


----------



## هيام سعيد (1 أبريل 2007)

الزميلsedd يسعدني فتح الحوار المتبادل و انتقال المعلومات بالنسبه للاحتراق بالديزل يختلف اختلاف كلي عن الاحتراق بالغاز من حيث عناصر التشغيل فللغاز حراق له مواصفات تختلف اختلاف كلي لم اشتغل به بعد و لكن نحن في سورية في صدد البدء بالتحول للغاز لانه اقل تكلفة و يمكن الحصول على دراسة لانه موجود فعلا و المهم في حراق الديزل لا يوجد smok test في اليةالاحتراق و لكن يمكن استخدام حساس الكربون لتشغيل عنفة التخلية و ايقاف الحراق عن العمل و شكرا


----------



## هيام سعيد (1 أبريل 2007)

الزميل المتكامل ارجوا المعذرة لم اتمكن من فتح الرسالة لعدم توفر 30 مشاركة و لا ادري اذا كان المنتدى يسمح بارسال عنوان الاميل للتراسل اعتقد انك تريد معرفة شريكنا في السويداء الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد السيد هشام جربوع فاذا كنت من العارفين بالسويداء فمعرضهم بجانب المؤسسة العسكرية وسط السوق معرض لبيع كافة مستلزمات التبريد و التدفئة و شكرا


----------



## ductlator (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع لخدمة مهندسى العرب


----------



## SEDDAHMED (1 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اود توضيح smok test هو عبارة عن جهاز تحليل الدخان la fumee وليس في الحراق 
تحياتي


----------



## ربيع حسن غبن (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ربيع حسن غبن (5 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## اسامة الاحمد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المساهمة الجيدة لكننااود ان اضيف شيء عن تسلسل العمل عند لحظة الاقلاع يدخل الهواء عبر الدامبر المفتوح جزئيا بواسطة المروحة المربوطة مع مضخة المازوت على نفس المحور ويتم تسحينه عن طريق اللكترودات لزيادة المردود ومن ثم ينشط السلونيدالاول مما يؤدي الى مرور الديزل عبرالفالة ويؤدي الى حدوث الاشتعال وبنفس الوقت الى زيادة فتحة الدامبر الموصلة عبر محور بواسطة ضغط الديزل عندئدتقوم photo cellباتمام عملية الاشتعال وذلك بفتح السلونيد الثاني اذا وجد عن طريق تغذية عكسية الى لوحة التحكم وبالتالى حدوث المرحلة الثانية من الاشتعال والا حدث فشل بسبب عدم اتمام المرحلة الاولى


----------



## رائد عارف (15 يناير 2010)

في حال وجود اي خطأ في عمليه التشغيل تقوم الوحده الرئيسيه -control box- بفصل الكهرباء عن الحارقه ويوجد ضوء صغير في نفس الوحده يدل على وجود خطأ وفي حال فصل الحارقه فمثلا - - في حال وجود الغبار على الفوتسل - العين السحريه -هذا الغبار يقوم ب اعاقه عمل الفوتسل من ناحيه الشراره فلا تقوم الشراره بالفصل وعندها تقوم الوحده الرئيسيه بفصل الكهرباء عن الحارقه


----------



## رائد عارف (15 يناير 2010)

هيام سعيد قال:


> نلفت عنايتكم الخاصة باننا سنقوم بارسال موضوع مفصل و مرفق بصور توضيحيه موسعة في كل ما يتعلق ل التدفئه المركزيه الدارة المغلقه عن طريق مرجل و نواقل مياه و مشعات او فلكونات او تدفئه ارضيه بمواضيع لاحقة و مفصله الخبره للتدفئه و التبريد هشام جربوع


ارجوا ارسال الموضوع باسرع وقت وان يكون مفصلا وذلك لانني بحاجه الى هذا الموضوع -مع الشكر- رائد عارف :75::20:


----------



## رائد عارف (15 يناير 2010)

هيام سعيد قال:


> نلفت عنايتكم الخاصة باننا سنقوم بارسال موضوع مفصل و مرفق بصور توضيحيه موسعة في كل ما يتعلق ل التدفئه المركزيه الدارة المغلقه عن طريق مرجل و نواقل مياه و مشعات او فلكونات او تدفئه ارضيه بمواضيع لاحقة و مفصله الخبره للتدفئه و التبريد هشام جربوع


ارجو ارسال الموضوع بالسرعه الممكنه -رائد عارف -:75::20:


----------



## رائد عارف (15 يناير 2010)

هناك وحده تحكم في الحارقه-control box-وهي تتحكم في جميع اجزاء الحارقه وهي التي تعطي الاوامر ببدأ التشغيل وفي حال وجود اي خطأ تقوم بفصل الكهرباء كليا عن الحارقه


----------



## رائد عارف (16 يناير 2010)

هيام سعيد قال:


> نلفت عنايتكم الخاصة باننا سنقوم بارسال موضوع مفصل و مرفق بصور توضيحيه موسعة في كل ما يتعلق ل التدفئه المركزيه الدارة المغلقه عن طريق مرجل و نواقل مياه و مشعات او فلكونات او تدفئه ارضيه بمواضيع لاحقة و مفصله الخبره للتدفئه و التبريد هشام جربوع


 نحن بانتظار الموضوع -رائد عارف:75::20:


----------



## كارن حربا (9 مارس 2012)

الرجاء ارسال المخططات وبالسرعة القصوى


----------



## محمد عبدالله العرومي (13 يناير 2022)

في احد عنده خبره عن التدفئه بتدويؤ المياه بالطاقه الشمسيه


----------

